# Pictures of Texas and Minnesota masons at Fire on Ice BBQ cook off



## david918 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a link to some pictures of our cook off in Minnesota.The brothers from El Campo and Wharton and the brothers from Anoka lodge#30 are in the pictures.There is also on the same site some pictures of the Minnesota brothers trip to Wharton last August.

http://www.thebonesbrothers.org/Photos/tabid/58/AlbumID/376-9/Default.aspx

David Broman
Secy El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## Papatom (Mar 8, 2010)

david918 said:


> Here is a link to some pictures of our cook off in Minnesota.The brothers from El Campo and Wharton and the brothers from Anoka lodge#30 are in the pictures.There is also on the same site some pictures of the Minnesota brothers trip to Wharton last August.
> 
> http://www.thebonesbrothers.org/Photos/tabid/58/AlbumID/376-9/Default.aspx
> 
> ...



Looks like a good time for all. Great work Brother David


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 8, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## Raven (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pix, Bro.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MGM357 (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that a level in the S&C?


----------



## david918 (Mar 9, 2010)

blake said:


> AWESOME!


 
I was going to bring my son who collects shot glasses some from the cook off but did not think they would survive the trip:wink:


----------



## Jamesb (Mar 10, 2010)

This is what masonry should really be about...Right there in those pictures


----------



## JTM (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao.  toooooo cold.

awesome pictures.


----------

